# GM Rustbucket



## Wing_Nut (Mar 6, 2005)

I washed & waxed the GTO and my wife's car today. I've had my 05 since March of last year (about 17 months) and I've racked up about 29,000 miles.

It's inevitable that you'll get debris kicked up in your snout in the course of that much mileage and some of those little projectiles are almost certain to remove a little paint.

But wow........I counted about 8 stone chips that require touchup paint and every single one of them are rusted. One has enough rust to start to lift the paint around it.

By contrast, my ten year old Volvo 850 Turbo that I sold to buy the GTO had countless stone chips in the front end paint and all i ever did was wax over them. No touchup paint.....ever. Not one of those spots ever showed *ANY* sign of rust.

I guess Volvo really lays down a tough layer of primer. The red color would chip and show white underneath but never any rust in ten years.

Oh well, I look at a GM vehicle as a 2 - 3 year relationship. The GTO has been fun but there's a reason why a 400HP car can be had for $30K. I'm likely gonna unload this Pontiackkk for something I can keep for ten years. Not totally the car's fault. My needs are changing and more cargo capacity along with all wheel drive are in my future. But I will likely shop the Japanese & European stores for a ten year keeper.


----------



## Jeffs386 (Nov 1, 2005)

arty: don't let the door hit you in the ass on the way out


----------



## Wing_Nut (Mar 6, 2005)

Jeffs386 said:


> arty: don't let the door hit you in the ass on the way out


Decal King......you just never let it go do you. What a tard!!!!

I was just pointing out that there are cars out there that don't rust whenever the paint chips. And, I think I'd rather drive one of those now.

Sorry to let a little reality creep into your worship of an inexpensive sports car. I forget that for some people, the GTO is/will be the nicest car they will ever own. 

Well, paste on a big decal for me *(GTO 2 ft high + Flames)* and go brag about your 73 ft times at the trailer park. The tatooed chicks down at Joe Bob's Moonlight Lounge really dig that.

Come to think of it, maybe this explains why the F-body crowd is so enamored with decals......covers up the rust very cheaply.


----------



## flyer469 (May 19, 2006)

Wing Nut sounds like your "typical" northen snob. More on the way you handled the response. To think someone on a GTO forum might disagree with you when you say some negative things about it? God your reply is so typical, the whole trailer park thing. I bet you voted for Clinton/Gore/Kerry didn't you? Just typical attitude of those voters that I have discovered; in that everyone should be equal and yet hold a look down their nose attitude....

I'll shut up now,,,,,,


----------



## GTOJon (Jan 25, 2005)

I've had my GTO for a year and a half. The front bumper, fenders and hood all have their share of wear and tear as I rely on this car to travel a good distance to and from work. The chips have been exposed for several months and/or nearing a year and I have not encountered any rusting problems. I'm assuming your problem is an isolated case. It's unfortunate but from my knowledge it is not a widespread problem. Anyone else differ from my opinion? Maybe I'm wrong.

I'm not stirring the pot and it may not be true in this case, but it seems that when people have something negative to say about this car it's "Pontiac(cckk)" and when something is said in a positive light, it's "Holden". What?! HAHA!

Hey, I don't like Bush but I don't have a 'tude haha. :cheers


----------



## Wing_Nut (Mar 6, 2005)

flyer469 said:


> Wing Nut sounds like your "typical" northen snob. More on the way you handled the response. To think someone on a GTO forum might disagree with you when you say some negative things about it? God your reply is so typical, the whole trailer park thing. I bet you voted for Clinton/Gore/Kerry didn't you? Just typical attitude of those voters that I have discovered; in that everyone should be equal and yet hold a look down their nose attitude....
> 
> I'll shut up now,,,,,,


You're half right, 2 for 4. 

I'm from Massachusetts although currently living in Pennsylvania. The northeast is the only part of the country that matters. As for all you secessionists and Johnny Come Lately states well, we needed cheap labor and natural resources for the cities back east. 

As for snob........well yes, guilty as charged. The older I get, the less tolerance I have for stupidity and the more discriminating I become about the people I choose to spend my time with.

As for politics, you got that dead wrong. Been a Republican since I could vote and have never voted for any Democrat. You see, living in Massachusetts will quickly make a Democrat of any rational person. I got to watch the following, live and in person.

Ted Kennedy
Joe Kennedy
Mike Dukakis
Barney Frank
Jerry Studds
 and last but far from least Tip O'Neill

Everyone equal? Uh no, wrong again, I'm a hard core capitalist. I recognize the hard truth that everyone is not equal and accept it. Everyone does not deserve to have a job. The rest of the world owes us nothing! You earn what you want in open competition or go hungry. 

OK, now it's my turn........

I can see from your signature see you're from the deep south unless you're joining us from Birmingham England. You obviously envy your richer more sophisticated northern neighbors to the point of resentment. Pssst, wars over, we have a new flag now.

You no doubt vote Democrat in the pathetic belief that government social programs are the answer to all the textile and other manufacturing jobs you've seen leaving your state in your lifetime. Now be honest.

You also no doubt blindly "Bah Merican" using the same flawed logic to "save jobs".:rofl: 

GM has made great strides in the last decade but the fact is, they spent 25 years turning out crap and they have not reached parity with some of the competition yet. I hope they make it but I will not be their guinea pig.

Now, back to the regularly scheduled programming...my hood is rusting in 8 places. Anyone else seeing this?


----------



## NWeber (Jul 27, 2006)

Wing_Nut said:


> You're half right, 2 for 4.
> 
> I'm from Massachusetts although currently living in Pennsylvania. The northeast is the only part of the country that matters. As for all you secessionists and Johnny Come Lately states well, we needed cheap labor and natural resources for the cities back east.
> 
> ...






Wing Nut, read your post again, "they spent 25 years turning out crap" but yet you bought a GM product, wow, you might be the "smartest" person on this board. What a loser. Before you go buy a ricer, I would consider assisted suicide first, cause it sounds like your on your last lap anyways...


----------



## Wing_Nut (Mar 6, 2005)

NWeber said:


> Wing Nut, read your post again, "they spent 25 years turning out crap" but yet you bought a GM product, wow, you might be the "smartest" person on this board. What a loser. Before you go buy a ricer, I would consider assisted suicide first, cause it sounds like your on your last lap anyways...


Another tard straining it's brain cell.

What I said was.......



> *"GM has made great strides in the last decade but the fact is, they spent 25 years turning out crap and they have not reached parity with some of the competition yet."*


Here's something else to wrap your braincell around..... 

Before I bought the GTO, I bought my wife a Yukon Denali in 2002. The good(not great) quality of that vehicle is the reason I was willing to take a chance on being seen driving a Pontiackkk. That, and the fact that the GTO had 400HP for $32K, a pretty cheap high powered car. What the hell.

Well, the Denali was a very good truck. I really had no complaints. Quiet, smooth V8, roomy, nice amenities, never any major problems in 55,000 miles. But, the wife felt it was "too big" and there was always a plastic feel to the slightly out of date interior so a few months ago we dumped it for a Mercedes R500. I know, I know....butt ugly and still large. But at 5' 3" she has an easier time with entry/exit and there is no comparison in fit & finish or the suspension or the drivetrain.

The GTO is a pretty cheap, high powered car. But don't kid yourself. This Pontiackkk has neither the sophistication nor the build quality of the best German or Japanese sports coupes. But then it's $15 - $20K cheaper too.

All I was saying when I interrupted your Kool-Aid party reverend, was that GM is now making some good cars but they are still out classed by the Germans and Japanese. No, not 1/4 mile times! Build quality and design!

Perhaps you find it perfectly acceptable to have paint peeling off your hood due to rust after less than 2 years. I have a little higher standard.

The GTO was cheap fun but now it's time for real cars again.

As for the assisted suicide, if I'm ever in the market, I'll look up your mother. She apparently had fair success with her attempt at self inflicted abortion.

And keep the Corn & Beef flowing east Kansas Boy!:seeya:


----------



## flyer469 (May 19, 2006)

You know, there is a 7 year 70K mile warrenty on rust?


----------



## NWeber (Jul 27, 2006)

Wing_Nut said:


> Another tard straining it's brain cell.
> 
> What I said was.......
> 
> ...



.........Boy now WingNut is a comedian too....geez, first he is a scientist, then mechanic, then politician, now comedian...what are you going on 80 years now.....were u able to wake up this morning? you old fart...have another warm glass of milk and go back to bed......the clock is ticking.....ticking....nice to see you spending your finals days of life on a gto chat board complaining...like a true politician....
PS: Dont worry WingNut, there are no Pontiaccckks in hell, so you'll be fine there..


----------



## V8 GOAT (May 22, 2006)

Jeffs386 said:


> arty: don't let the door hit you in the ass on the way out


says it all for me...I think Wing-Nut thinks a little to highly of himself. Not to stereo-type, but he sounds like just another typical arrogant a$$hole from the northeast. Hope you enjoy the rest of your miserable existence without realizing that you are NOT the most important person in the world, and that we do not REALLY give a sh*t what you think. I would hate for somebody to ruin your last few days...:seeya:


----------



## YouHolden? (Jun 29, 2005)

Is that 70,000 mile warranty on rust true?

Sorry to break into the sh*t talking, but I actually have several rust spots myself from rock dings in the front. I also had a minor accident (some drunk ass hitting my door with his SUV while I was sleeping) and have two rust spots on the door. I also have a rust spot where the paint has chipped along the edge of the trunk lid.

I drove my last car on I-40 everyday for a half hour each way and had my beautiful black paint job very dinged up but there was not a single spot of rust.


----------



## STEALTH FIGHTER (Jun 21, 2006)

Wing Nut, this is not the 1st time you've insulted people on this forum. You should go get anger management help becuse at this rate you'll never have any friends. You also should not stand in judgement of where people come from as your insecurity is opened up for all to see.


----------



## Wing_Nut (Mar 6, 2005)

NWeber said:


> .........Boy now WingNut is a comedian too....geez, first he is a scientist, then mechanic, then politician, now comedian...what are you going on 80 years now.....were u able to wake up this morning? you old fart...have another warm glass of milk and go back to bed......the clock is ticking.....ticking....nice to see you spending your finals days of life on a gto chat board complaining...like a true politician....
> PS: Dont worry WingNut, there are no Pontiaccckks in hell, so you'll be fine there..


Found a nerve in Kansas boy!!!:rofl: 

Witty reply though!:lol: Mama did a better job than I thought!


----------



## Wing_Nut (Mar 6, 2005)

flyer469 said:


> You know, there is a 7 year 70K mile warrenty on rust?





YouHolden? said:


> Is that 70,000 mile warranty on rust true?
> 
> Sorry to break into the sh*t talking, but I actually have several rust spots myself from rock dings in the front. I also had a minor accident (some drunk ass hitting my door with his SUV while I was sleeping) and have two rust spots on the door. I also have a rust spot where the paint has chipped along the edge of the trunk lid.
> 
> I drove my last car on I-40 everyday for a half hour each way and had my beautiful black paint job very dinged up but there was not a single spot of rust.


Finally, a couple of non-defensive people with something constructive to add.

The warranty (page 2) on my 05 states....

"Corrosion coverage is for the first 3 years or 36,000 miles, whichever comes first."

"Rust-through coverage is for the first 6 years or 100,000 miles, whichever comes first."

This may mean that GM will cover rust....we'll see. 
Still, in 2006, it's pretty disappointing to see a new car rusting after 18 months and a single winter.

For the rest of you GM faithful, go back to worshipping your Holy Holdens.
There is no problem. Oxidation is natural. GM cars are perfect.
Pass the cherry Kool-Aid.


----------



## Wing_Nut (Mar 6, 2005)

STEALTH FIGHTER said:


> Wing Nut, this is not the 1st time you've insulted people on this forum. You should go get anger management help becuse at this rate you'll never have any friends. You also should not stand in judgement of where people come from as your insecurity is opened up for all to see.


Jack Nicholson won't return my calls.....

Funny you should make the comment about judging where people come from though. 

I was born in Fort Worth neighbor. 
Texas is one of the places I'd least like to ever see again. I'm sure you second that motion!
Actually, not trying to bait you, just never liked Texas. Too hot, too dry, too *******. 
Tornadoes, hail, snakes, coyotes and horned toads.

I do miss the barbecue though. There's nothing like that in the Northeast.


----------



## ftlfirefighter (Jun 6, 2005)

Wing Nut, as a 20 yr veteran of the Armed Forces I share your politics. As far as rusting goes, very few compaines use galvanized steel. If memory serves, Porsche actually "hot-dips" the entire body shell before it's painted. Considering GM's only the steward of Holden be thankful the GTO exists at ALL. I give the Ausi's alot of credit for being the unabashed gear heads they are.


----------



## UdnUdnGTO (Jan 30, 2006)

Wow, wing nut, sorry about your difficulty with rust. I used to live in Wyoming where rocks, etc were a way of life. Most people went through at least one windshield per year. Whether the car was Eurpoean or a ricer, the impact of stones was the same. Look for some 3M clear bra. It was the only thing that saved my 350Z. GTO is still a great car and will have lasting value on the Muscle Car market. It would probably be a good investment to get the chips fixed and invesst in a clear bra. It really works.:cheers


----------



## STEALTH FIGHTER (Jun 21, 2006)

Wing_Nut said:


> Jack Nicholson won't return my calls.....
> 
> Funny you should make the comment about judging where people come from though.
> 
> ...


Actually, I moved to Texas from the midwest over 20 years ago and since I'm over 40 I've spent the majority of my life here. I can't say I second the motion on not wanting to live here since I've traveled all over the U.S. (in business and courtesy of the Army) and have not seen anything I liked better. As a matter of fact, if you're into hunting this is one of the best places to be in all the U.S. You just get used to the heat


----------



## BigNick (Jan 7, 2005)

PennDOT likes to drop a mixture of gravel, salt, and who knows what else all over the roads when it snows, the rocky stuff chips the paint, the salt accelerates the rust.

That crap would rust out an Audi A8 or an Acura NSX.

It's also the reason I don't drive the GTO in the winter and buy a beater.


----------



## flyer469 (May 19, 2006)

YouHolden? said:


> Is that 70,000 mile warranty on rust true?
> 
> Sorry to break into the sh*t talking, but I actually have several rust spots myself from rock dings in the front. I also had a minor accident (some drunk ass hitting my door with his SUV while I was sleeping) and have two rust spots on the door. I also have a rust spot where the paint has chipped along the edge of the trunk lid.
> 
> I drove my last car on I-40 everyday for a half hour each way and had my beautiful black paint job very dinged up but there was not a single spot of rust.


From owners manual
"Sheet Metal
• Corrosion coverage is for the first 3 years or
36,000 miles, whichever comes first.
• Rust-through coverage is for the first 6 years
or 100,000 miles, whichever comes first."


----------



## Wing_Nut (Mar 6, 2005)

ftlfirefighter said:


> Wing Nut, as a 20 yr veteran of the Armed Forces I share your politics. As far as rusting goes, very few compaines use galvanized steel. If memory serves, Porsche actually "hot-dips" the entire body shell before it's painted. Considering GM's only the steward of Holden be thankful the GTO exists at ALL. I give the Ausi's alot of credit for being the unabashed gear heads they are.


Not sure if Volvo was using galvanized metal or a really rugged primer but the front end of mine had countless chips and not a single rust spot after ten New England winters. Most of the damage was from a single incident when I got stuck behind a PA gravel truck driving from WV to MA one winter.

The Aussie's likely don't concern themselves too much with road salt.


----------



## Wing_Nut (Mar 6, 2005)

UdnUdnGTO said:


> Wow, wing nut, sorry about your difficulty with rust. I used to live in Wyoming where rocks, etc were a way of life. Most people went through at least one windshield per year. Whether the car was Eurpoean or a ricer, the impact of stones was the same. Look for some 3M clear bra. It was the only thing that saved my 350Z. GTO is still a great car and will have lasting value on the Muscle Car market. It would probably be a good investment to get the chips fixed and invesst in a clear bra. It really works.:cheers


Yeah, I wish this was a factory option on all new cars.

My wife's new car is black and that color is almost impossible to keep looking good over the long haul. The cost of a clear bra is probably well worth the peace of mind and resale value.


----------

